# Need to vet a guy



## Snaquebite (Sep 29, 2010)

Have name and class number. PM me for info.

Already busted this guy out for SFQC. 

Once everything is confirmed I will post details in public.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 29, 2010)

You busted him out as a poser?


----------



## Snaquebite (Sep 29, 2010)

We have confirmed his SF claim is false but he is standing by his claim of Ranger.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I was a recon seal in delta force with Chuck Norris, so there.

Good luck with this clown.  I never understand why people fake the funk - BE WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 12, 2010)

Whatever happened with this guy?


----------

